# What is Wrong With Her Bum? Sore mouth?**Graphic PIC**



## Egg_Newton (Nov 3, 2013)

It's been like this since I got her two months ago. I've tried cleaning it and spraying with blu-kote. There was some pink on the rag. I thought that was goat pellets that were sticking to her, but upon closer examination they appear to be scabs. I've taken care of all of her other medical issues. This is the last thing keeping Strawberry from joining the herd.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Nov 4, 2013)

I wouldn't put her back with the rest of the herd until it resolved itself or a vet has cleared her. Could she have had a traumatic injury to this area like another goat with horns injuring her? Is she eating and acting normal and keeping up with the rest of the herd? Could she be pregnant and having some sort of vaginal discharge being mistaken for rectal bleeding?


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 4, 2013)

She has been by herself since I got her two months ago. No one I have nor her pervious home has horns. It is not discharge. They are sores. She is eating and acting normal. This girl has been quite the mess since I got her. She has been wormed with safeguard and ivomec plus, had a cyst on her neck lanced (almost healed), and hooves way overgrown. She was in very bad shape and this is really the final hurtle to getting her in with the herd.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 5, 2013)

Put Tomorrow on it. It is a mastitis treatment but can help with soremouth. Soremouth still has to run its course but helps with the sores and healing them.


----------



## Egg_Newton (Nov 5, 2013)

I think I may take her to vet Thursday. Sore mouth is only supposed to last 4 weeks right? And she has had it the whole time I've had her with no signs of it clearing up.


----------

